# carbon lib 1.0.4



## bengilli (24 Juin 2000)

http://download.info.apple.com/Apple_Support_Area/Apple_Software_Updates/French-Universal/Macintosh/System/Other_System/FU-CarbonLib_1.0.4.smi.bin 

------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------

